# Anyone willing to try design an idea I have?



## Avajatar (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi, I'm Avajatar and I've had an idea for a puzzle for a while but never really got it out and in the open. The only reason I want someone to experiment with this sort of puzzle idea, is because I'm only 12 and I do not have the resources to design a puzzle, but I wish I did.

Alright, so my idea is a bit like the gear shift, but with no gears and being a 3x3.

What would happen is that you'd be able to pull a side up, and then it would pop up. Then you would be able to pull outwards on a corner and it would separate all of the pieces, a bit like this (ignore my bad paint skills)

Then you could twist a single corner or edge or something, and then you could push it back into the cube and you could have a single twisted corner!
This would mean people would have to adopt a whole new way of solving, or they could just solve it as they normally would and then flip the corners/edges at the end (which is boring)

But yes, this is just an idea. If anyone is willing to experiment designing this puzzle for free (they don't have to 3D print it) I would be very grateful.

Thanks,
Avajatar  (smilies are horrible)


----------



## Abo (Jan 18, 2016)

Do you have an idea on how this mechanism could work? I would be willing to help but don't have much in terms of ideas for how it could work, for the normal 3x3 core wouldn't work I believe


----------



## Avajatar (Jan 18, 2016)

Abo said:


> Do you have an idea on how this mechanism could work? I would be willing to help but don't have much in terms of ideas for how it could work, for the normal 3x3 core wouldn't work I believe



Yeah, just that it would probably be overly complex and the puzzle would have to be relatively large. Like what would happen is that it would be an ordinary 3x3 core, but the cores "limbs" would be able to expand, like an umbrella handle (like you pull it and it gets longer because of a hidden segment being pulled out), and then from each center piece would be the same sort of design connecting to each edge and corner, but that means that the puzzle would have to be either very large or very well engineered.

But thanks for offering to help!

EDIT - Then i realise that other centers would connect to the same edges and such so there would have to be a way for it to detach from that particular center when that face is not being used...


We need Oskar on this!


----------



## Abo (Jan 18, 2016)

PM'd you, I would love to help out, sounds like a fun project


----------



## Avajatar (Jan 19, 2016)

Abo said:


> PM'd you, I would love to help out, sounds like a fun project



Awesome, PM'd you back. Tell me if the PM didn't come through.


----------

